# good source for pony tack



## garyo (Jun 3, 2008)

We are still working with our new pony. He is getting used to us. But we need a few things for him. Can anyone suggest good sources for sheets, blankets, show halters, and harnesses? I noticed that someone had a pony training video for sale on the saleboard the other day but can't find it now. Anyone know who it was?


----------



## keely2682 (Jun 3, 2008)

miniexpress, miniexpress, and lutke all make nice pony harnesses

prime design i think had the best deals on pony halters


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 4, 2008)

I buy everything from www.JCMINITACK.com He doesn't have the pony stuff listed, but so far have bought all my harness's from him, by all my blankets from him, he orders Glover for me and I just can not find a better blanket, get my barn halters, you name it he has it and sends it out immediately if he has it in stock.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2008)

www.Herronstables.com is a new comer to the tack world, but specializes in pony tack.


----------

